# Tanto per discutere.



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo" 

Si lo so, è che non ho nulla da fare e mi passo il tempo. Se volete commentare sul significato mi piacerebbe leggervi. 

Già a priori so per certo di non essere in grado di partecipare, ma essendo io testardo molto incline all'ottusità e stop va! sicuramente dirò le mie solite cazzate. Sperando di non far sprecare inutile tempo prezioso avendo aperto un Thread a testadiminchia. sicuro di essere l'unico ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.


----------



## Arianna (18 Maggio 2013)

Non ti so rispondere, però mi è venuta in mente questa e te la copio.

Forse un mattino andando in un'aria di vetro, 
arida, rivolgendomi, vedrò compirsi il miracolo: 
il nulla alle mie spalle, il vuoto dietro 
di me, con un terrore di ubriaco. 

Poi come s'uno schermo, s'accamperanno di gitto 
alberi case colli per l'inganno consueto. 
Ma sarà troppo tardi; ed io me n'andrò zitto 
tra gli uomini che non si voltano, col mio segreto.

Montale E.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo"
> 
> Si lo so, è che non ho nulla da fare e mi passo il tempo. Se volete commentare sul significato mi piacerebbe leggervi.
> 
> Già a priori so per certo di non essere in grado di partecipare, ma essendo io testardo molto incline all'ottusità e stop va! sicuramente dirò le mie solite cazzate. Sperando di non far sprecare inutile tempo prezioso avendo aperto un Thread a testadiminchia. sicuro di essere l'unico ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.


Beh razionale dovrebbe essere tutto quello che si spiega con la ragione no?
Il problema è che tutto quello che non si riesce spiegare vien buttato dentro nell'irrazionale...

E cosa è capitato lungo i secoli che ci si è accorti che certe risposte razionali erano errate.
Ma non capisco perchè fai paragone tra ale e ismo.
Perchè sia razionalismo e irrazionalismo sono di pertinenza filosofica no?

Tanto vi è di irrazionalismo nel pensiero del 900 in contrapposizione al razionalismo ottocentesco...che naufragò pesantemente...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo"
> 
> Si lo so, è che non ho nulla da fare e mi passo il tempo. Se volete commentare sul significato mi piacerebbe leggervi.
> 
> Già a priori so per certo di non essere in grado di partecipare, ma essendo io testardo molto incline all'ottusità e stop va! sicuramente dirò le mie solite cazzate. Sperando di non far sprecare inutile tempo prezioso avendo aperto un Thread a testadiminchia. sicuro di essere l'unico ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.


tu sei guardato il significato e te lo tieni per te?
illuminami grazie

oggi qui doveva passare il giro ma è stato deviato
che palle!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Non ti so rispondere, però mi è venuta in mente questa e te la copio.
> 
> Forse un mattino andando in un'aria di vetro,
> arida, rivolgendomi, vedrò compirsi il miracolo:
> ...



Bellissima.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tu sei guardato il significato e te lo tieni per te?
> illuminami grazie
> 
> oggi qui doveva passare il giro ma è stato deviato
> che palle!


Ora credi al maleficio?
C'erano troppi mariti in giro per le strade per vedere il giro, anzichè stare a casa con le mogli, a condividere le pulizie del sabato ed ecco che si è scagliato il maleficio delle maestre di vita...

E i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh razionale dovrebbe essere tutto quello che si spiega con la ragione no?
> *Il problema è che tutto quello che non si riesce spiegare vien buttato dentro nell'irrazionale...*
> 
> E cosa è capitato lungo i secoli che ci si è accorti che certe risposte razionali erano errate.
> ...



Mi conosci giusto conte? e conosci te, giusto anche questo no? Ora prendi noi due come esempio, e prova a fare un esempio reale di cosa sia razionale per me e che vada in contrasto con la tua idea di razionale, so che ci riuscirai.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tu sei guardato il significato e te lo tieni per te?
> illuminami grazie
> 
> oggi qui doveva passare il giro ma è stato deviato
> che palle!



:rotfl: se vuoi incollo il significato che lessi, però incollo anche le mutande del conte.... sono conservate in una casella apposita. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo"
> 
> Si lo so, è che non ho nulla da fare e mi passo il tempo. Se volete commentare sul significato mi piacerebbe leggervi.
> 
> Già a priori so per certo di non essere in grado di partecipare, ma essendo io testardo molto incline all'ottusità e stop va! sicuramente dirò le mie solite cazzate. Sperando di non far sprecare inutile tempo prezioso avendo aperto un Thread a testadiminchia. sicuro di essere l'unico ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.


Per irrazionalismo intendi questo? :« L'ultimo passo della ragione, è il riconoscere che ci sono un'infinità di cose che la sorpassano; è davvero debole se essa non arriva a riconoscerlo. »(Blaise Pascal)


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo"
> 
> Si lo so, è che non ho nulla da fare e mi passo il tempo. Se volete commentare sul significato mi piacerebbe leggervi.
> 
> Già a priori so per certo di non essere in grado di partecipare, ma essendo io testardo molto incline all'ottusità e stop va! sicuramente dirò le mie solite cazzate. Sperando di non far sprecare inutile tempo prezioso avendo aperto un Thread a testadiminchia. sicuro di essere l'unico ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.


in sintesi vorresti discettare di Nietzsche e Schopenauer?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :rotfl: se vuoi incollo il significato che lessi, però incollo anche le mutande del conte.... sono conservate in una casella apposita. :mrgreen:


si incolla il significato 
ma le mutande del Conte mandamele per posta


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per irrazionalismo intendi questo? :« L'ultimo passo della ragione, è il riconoscere che ci sono un'infinità di cose che la sorpassano; è davvero debole se essa non arriva a riconoscerlo. »(Blaise Pascal)



Sto pascal mi ha rubato il pensiero, nnaggia! è un tuo amico? 
Si Fiammetta.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in sintesi vorresti discettare di Nietzsche e Schopenauer?



Da quando mi sono iscritto a questo forum sono stati tanti i momenti di imbarazzo, adesso è uno di quei momenti, discettare niet.... scho..... cioè in otto parole tre mi sono anomale. ora anche se avevo percepito il significato, so che vuol dire discettare, su nie e scho adesso qualcosa la so. Grazie. 

No non voglio discutere sui personaggi sopra scritti, voglio spaziare col pensiero e tramite quello arrivare....... non so a cosa. 


Tanto per discutere.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si incolla il significato
> ma le mutande del Conte mandamele per posta



*Razionale* si dice di qualcosa che segue un ragionamento logico, che dopo un processo di sequenze non porta ad imprevisti ma ad un risultato ovvio ed univoco. Deriva dal latino_ratio_, in quanto attinente alla ragione o all'intelletto.

[h=2]Indice[/h]  [nascondi] 


1 Generalità
2 Cenni storici del concetto di razionale
3 La dialettica razionale
4 Metodi razionali
5 Etica razionale
6 L'uso della razionalità nello studio di altre discipline
7 Voci correlate




Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.


*«* L'ultimo passo della ragione, è il riconoscere che ci sono un'infinità di cose che la sorpassano; è davvero debole se essa non arriva a riconoscerlo. *»*(Blaise Pascal, _Pensées_, ed.Brunschvicg, nn. *272 e *267)
Per *irrazionalismo* si intende un atteggiamento di pensiero in polemica con le dottrine che si riferiscono alla ragione come unico strumento che, tramite distinzioni, definizioni ededuzioni, sia in grado di dare una visione coerente, chiara e distinta, della realtà. [SUP][1][/SUP]
Si può distinguere un razionalismo _radicale_ o _metafisico_, che nega un qualunque significato, scopo o senso alla realtà o alla storia. In quest'ambito rientra anche quello che viene definito _irrazionalismo ontologico_ nel senso che la realtà si fonda su un principio non razionale come il caso, il fato, la vita stessa intesa come un complesso di avvenimenti imprevedibili e sfuggenti alla direzione della volontà umana. [SUP][2][/SUP]
Vi è poi un razionalismo _moderato_ o _gnoseologico_ che nella ricerca della verità non è diretto ad escludere la ragione ma che sostiene l'insufficienza di quest'ultima rispetto a un metodo conoscitivo che, riferendosi «ai sentimenti, alle passioni, agli istinti, all'intuizione, alla fede, all'esperienza estetica», riesca a dare una conoscenza della totalità dell'esperienza nella sua complessità.[SUP][3][/SUP] Esempi di questa forma di irrazionalismo sono presenti nella storia passata del pensiero come lo Scetticismo, che nega ogni tipo di verità, le correnti mistiche del Cristianesimo e la teologia negativa che basavano la conoscenza sull'intuizione e, nella storia della letteratura ,il Romanticismo per il quale l'arte e ilsentimento sono gli unici strumenti di vera conoscenza.

[h=2]Indice[/h]  [nascondi] 


1 Correnti di irrazionalismo radicale
1.1 Schopenhauer
1.2 Nietzsche

2 Estetismo, futurismo, dadaismo
3 Irrazionalismo nella scienza
4 Il dibattito sull'irrazionalismo del Novecento
5 Note
6 Bibliografia


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

*acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Sto pascal mi ha rubato il pensiero, nnaggia! è un tuo amico?  Si Fiammetta.:up:


  Buongiorno , non é esattamente mio amico ah ah però la sua citazione mi é parsa calzante con il tuo quesito : la ragione  e quindi la razionalità possono tracciare un percorso, indicare una scelta adeguata che conduca alla meta prefissa ma le variabili casuali possono talvolta stravolgere tale percorso e quindi l'esito finale. Ciaooooo


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo"
> 
> ........................... ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.



se dividessimo il mondo in due categorie, razionali ed irrazionali,  di certo tu non apparterresti alla prima.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno , non é esattamente mio amico ah ah però la sua citazione mi é parsa calzante con il tuo quesito : la ragione  e quindi la razionalità possono tracciare un percorso, indicare una scelta adeguata che conduca alla meta prefissa ma le variabili casuali possono talvolta stravolgere tale percorso e quindi l'esito finale. Ciaooooo



Ok conoscente. :rotfl:


Non so se la ragione o la razionalità, o la razionalità o la ragione tracciano un percorso, indicano e/o conducono. 

Forse, e ripeto forse, che, nel tempo e con le persone tutto viene stravolto. 

Solo che mi nasce una domanda, è giusto che tutto viene stravolto? 
anche perchè, probabile che nel cerchio dove si gira, si ritorni più volte all'origine, e l'origine qual'è? è giusta l'origine? e se è giusta chi lo dice che è giusta? o cosa lo dice... e ci sarà un giorno nella ripetuta giostra del cerchio quella finestra o virgola che ti ferma e ti dice, ok forse è così, forse non devo/dobbiamo stravolgerci più.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se dividessimo il mondo in due categorie, razionali ed irrazionali,  di certo tu non apparterresti alla prima.



Spiegati meglio, parla come ti fece la mamma, per me quelle due parole sono incomprensibili.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Mariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

ta mangiasti a caponatina a colazione?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Mariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> *
> ta mangiasti a caponatina a colazione?




:rofl:



No, No. Latte di pecora..... biscottino, panettoncino. Caffè.



Spiedino, caffè.





A breve faccio una capatina al bar, se vuoi venire fammi un fischio.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sai che mangerei stamattina, per farmi del male? Un calzone fritto, proscitto e formaggio, cu tuttu u sivo ca ta scula nta manu, maria chi pitittu.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo sai che mangerei stamattina, per farmi del male? Un calzone fritto, proscitto e formaggio, cu tuttu u sivo ca ta scula nta manu, maria chi pitittu.



Mozzarella.


Bhe si, fritto vale la pena, al forno no! 

Chicca per te, pizzetta salsa e mozzarella leggermente spalmati con ciliegino a fettine e pesto di basilico.... qualche aroma qua e la con un filo d'olio... o era Evo? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

EVO, evo, cuinnutu tu e cu nun tu rici.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> EVO, evo, cuinnutu tu e cu nun tu rici.



Mi stai sporcando un 3D meraviglioso, e l'EVO macchia!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

stavo per chiederti caro acheo che ti eri mangiato per colazione ma ho letto che Lui mi ha preceduto. Premetto che per quanto mi riguarda prediligo l'irrazionalità alla razionalità. Non comprendo il tuo chiederti se sia giusto  che tutto venga stravolto, se non dipende dalla tua razionalità ciò che avviene giusto o sbagliato che sia non resta che adeguarti. L`orgine poi se nasce e si sviluppa da un pensiero razionale dovrebbe essere difficilmente opinabile ma la tua razionalità trova conferme negli altri?prendi spunto da ciò che é accaduto quando ti sei confrontato qui il giorno della tua momentanea dipartita...tu scrivevi secondo un tuo pensiero razionale che però é stato opposto dalla razionalità di altri utenti e tu ti sei cancellato momentanemente dal forum....direi che in quell occasione é entrata la componente " irrazionale" che ha coinvolto tutti i partecipanti alla discussionetanto che nessuno avrebbe allìnizio  pronosticato il tuo abbandono (nemmeno tu) ..... Sto chiedendomi cosa cavolo  ho mangiato pure io a colazione arghhhh ah ah aiuto ..... Ariciao sicilianuzzo


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi stai sporcando un 3D meraviglioso, e l'EVO macchia!!


questa freddura m'è piaciuta. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> stavo per chiederti caro acheo che ti eri mangiato per colazione ma ho letto che Lui mi ha preceduto. Premetto che per quanto mi riguarda prediligo l'irrazionalità alla razionalità. Non comprendo il tuo chiederti se sia giusto  che tutto venga stravolto, se non dipende dalla tua razionalità ciò che avviene giusto o sbagliato che sia non resta che adeguarti. L`orgine poi se nasce e si sviluppa da un pensiero razionale dovrebbe essere difficilmente opinabile ma la tua razionalità trova conferme negli altri?prendi spunto da ciò che é accaduto quando ti sei confrontato qui il giorno della tua momentanea dipartita...tu scrivevi secondo un tuo pensiero razionale che però é stato opposto dalla razionalità di altri utenti e tu ti sei cancellato momentanemente dal forum....direi che in quell occasione é entrata la componente " irrazionale" che ha coinvolto tutti i partecipanti alla discussionetanto che nessuno avrebbe allìnizio  pronosticato il tuo abbandono (nemmeno tu) ..... Sto chiedendomi cosa cavolo  ho mangiato pure io a colazione arghhhh ah ah aiuto ..... Ariciao sicilianuzzo



Devo leggerti meglio, dopo ti rispondo seriamente.

Al momento e d'impulso mi viene questa risposta- ci ricordiamo che siamo in forum vero? e i miei gesti sono stati da forum? io non risponderò mai a questa domanda, lo stesso forum ha quello che si merita, io ho quello che mi merito, come tutti d'altronde.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> stavo per chiederti caro acheo che ti eri mangiato per colazione ma ho letto che Lui mi ha preceduto. Premetto che per quanto mi riguarda prediligo l'irrazionalità alla razionalità. Non comprendo il tuo chiederti se sia giusto  che tutto venga stravolto, se non dipende dalla tua razionalità ciò che avviene giusto o sbagliato che sia non resta che adeguarti. L`orgine poi se nasce e si sviluppa da un pensiero razionale dovrebbe essere difficilmente opinabile ma la tua razionalità trova conferme negli altri?prendi spunto da ciò che é accaduto quando ti sei confrontato qui il giorno della tua momentanea dipartita...tu scrivevi secondo un tuo pensiero razionale che però é stato opposto dalla razionalità di altri utenti e tu ti sei cancellato momentanemente dal forum....direi che in quell occasione é entrata la componente " irrazionale" che ha coinvolto tutti i partecipanti alla discussionetanto che nessuno avrebbe allìnizio  pronosticato il tuo abbandono (nemmeno tu) ..... Sto chiedendomi cosa cavolo  ho mangiato pure io a colazione arghhhh ah ah aiuto ..... Ariciao sicilianuzzo



Ok. ora ho letto bene, ma non posso risponderti altrimenti succede il quarantotto! ma posso però venire in MP e farti una domanda, da quella domanda possiamo cominciare un discorso dove io e te riusciremo sicuramente a trovare un accordo che mai riusciremo a trovare qua in pubblica.

Arrrrrrivo, leggimi in MP.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> stavo per chiederti caro acheo che ti eri mangiato per colazione ma ho letto che Lui mi ha preceduto. Premetto che per quanto mi riguarda prediligo l'irrazionalità alla razionalità. Non comprendo il tuo chiederti se sia giusto  che tutto venga stravolto, se non dipende dalla tua razionalità ciò che avviene giusto o sbagliato che sia non resta che adeguarti. L`orgine poi se nasce e si sviluppa da un pensiero razionale dovrebbe essere difficilmente opinabile ma la tua razionalità trova conferme negli altri?prendi spunto da ciò che é accaduto quando ti sei confrontato qui il giorno della tua momentanea dipartita...tu scrivevi secondo un tuo pensiero razionale che però é stato opposto dalla razionalità di altri utenti e tu ti sei cancellato momentanemente dal forum....direi che in quell occasione é entrata la componente " irrazionale" che ha coinvolto tutti i partecipanti alla discussionetanto che nessuno avrebbe allìnizio  pronosticato il tuo abbandono (nemmeno tu) ..... Sto chiedendomi cosa cavolo  ho mangiato pure io a colazione arghhhh ah ah aiuto ..... Ariciao sicilianuzzo


non possono esserci 2 pensieri contemporaneamente razionali sul medesimo punto.

può esservi un pensiero apparentemente razionale,la cui irrazionalità di fondo viene denunciata dal confronto col pensiero autenticamente razionale.

la coerenza e fondatezza di un pensiero razionale non deriva dalle opinioni altrui,ma dal superamento delle obiezioni.

peraltro è assai dubbio eticizzare un pensiero razionale.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non possono esserci 2 pensieri contemporaneamente razionali sul medesimo punto.
> 
> può esservi un pensiero apparentemente razionale,la cui irrazionalità di fondo viene denunciata dal confronto col pensiero autenticamente razionale.
> 
> ...


Mi piace imparare, tantissimo. 

Il razionale quindi segue una sua logica unica e sola senza varianti di nessun genere che possano suggerire altro, tipo una dottrina, un'unica via dove la ragione trova un unico pensiero finale senza deviazioni che potrebbero far pensare ad altro. Tutto questo suggerito da chi e da cosa mi chiedo, ed in quale periodo soprattutto. 

Sarebbe dubbio e senza senso  considerare l'essere umano privo di sentimenti.
La matematica forse si potrebbe mettere in mezzo nello schematizzare qualcosa, di certo oltre la schematizzazione e robotizzazione non resterebbe altro che il razionale privo di irrazionalità. 

E non capisco come al solito una beata cippa, anche perchè vado di..ehm cervello non di cultura, ed è poco purtroppo. :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non possono esserci 2 pensieri contemporaneamente razionali sul medesimo punto.
> 
> può esservi un pensiero apparentemente razionale,la cui irrazionalità di fondo viene denunciata dal confronto col pensiero autenticamente razionale.
> 
> ...


perchè no ???ciò che è razionalmente e scientificamente provabile è inconfutabile ...tutto il resto è opinabile ..ciò che è razionale per me potrebbe non esserlo per te... a meno che tu  (o io) non dimostriamo una verità inconfutabile che sottende il raziocinio e allora si vince la "prima mossa" ...  ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ok. ora ho letto bene, ma non posso risponderti altrimenti succede il quarantotto! ma posso però venire in MP e farti una domanda, da quella domanda possiamo cominciare un discorso dove io e te riusciremo sicuramente a trovare un accordo che mai riusciremo a trovare qua in pubblica.
> 
> Arrrrrrivo, leggimi in MP.


letto e risposto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: dai dai che mi dai ragione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè no ???ciò che è razionalmente e scientificamente provabile è inconfutabile ...tutto il resto è opinabile ..ciò che è razionale per me potrebbe non esserlo per te... a meno che tu  (o io) non dimostriamo una verità inconfutabile che sottende il raziocinio e allora si vince la "prima mossa" ...  ciao


se un fatto è razionale è razionale.....senza valutazioni personali 

io parlavo di questioni etiche.....la razionalità è al di là del bene e del male.  nel senso che la ragione è indifferente a quello che tu puoi considerare buono o cattivo.

si possono fare esempi interessanti......


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se un fatto è razionale è razionale.....senza valutazioni personali
> 
> io parlavo di questioni etiche.....la razionalità è al di là del bene e del male.  nel senso che la ragione è indifferente a quello che tu puoi considerare buono o cattivo.
> 
> si possono fare esempi interessanti......


Ok va bene ... Però talvolta l'individuo cerca di plasmare la ragione secondo il proprio punto di vista ( come faccio io ora per esempio :mrgreen ok fammi gli esempi interessanti ..


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok va bene ... Però talvolta l'individuo cerca di plasmare la ragione secondo il proprio punto di vista ( come faccio io ora per esempio :mrgreen ok fammi gli esempi interessanti ..


beh è tipico dei totalitarismi tentare di piegare la ragione al proprio interesse,quindin da questo punto di vista gli esempi si sprecano e basta scegliere di quale tipo di totalitarismo preferisci occuparti.

invece,come esempio di razionalità slegata dall'etica possiamo parlare di medicina legale e dello studio degli exita.

però dopo cena


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh è tipico dei totalitarismi tentare di piegare la ragione al proprio interesse,quindin da questo punto di vista gli esempi si sprecano e basta scegliere di quale tipo di totalitarismo preferisci occuparti.
> 
> invece,come esempio di razionalità slegata dall'etica possiamo parlare di medicina legale e dello studio degli exita.
> 
> però dopo cena


I totalitarismi si assomigliano sempre un pò , all'apice c'è di solito un pazzo egocentrico..ect. sto semplificando ovviamente ... ti dirò che mi interessa di più la medicina legale ..exita???


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato il significato di "razionale" e "irrazionalismo"
> 
> Si lo so, è che non ho nulla da fare e mi passo il tempo. Se volete commentare sul significato mi piacerebbe leggervi.
> 
> Già a priori so per certo di non essere in grado di partecipare, ma essendo io testardo molto incline all'ottusità e stop va! sicuramente dirò le mie solite cazzate. Sperando di non far sprecare inutile tempo prezioso avendo aperto un Thread a testadiminchia. sicuro di essere l'unico ad aprire Thread a testadiminchia aspetto speranzoso i commenti sul tema proposto, non di...... altro.


bello, bello.
bella Arianna che introduce il sogno, naturalmente la poesia.
io voglio essere concreto.
razionale:
Tacher, Bush, il tono su tono, la metrica, l'orario... e infinite cose di queste, ma anche il matrimonio, il *marito* forse.
irazzionale:
chagall,bacon,sandali e cravatta, il meteo, la sigaretta...e infintite cose di queste, ma anche *l'amante* forse.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> bello, bello.
> bella Arianna che introduce il sogno, naturalmente la poesia.
> io voglio essere concreto.
> razionale:
> ...


Sandali e cravatta? Why?


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sandali e cravatta? Why?


si sai, quando in una notte d'estate ti ritrovi magari in spiaggia, una voglia pazzesca di fare un bagno... ma sei tutto ingessato, cravatta completo e affini... però ti butti lo sesso.
questo è irrazionale...
per tornare a casa...usi i sandali dell'amico accanto!!!!
ma secondo te il maritozzo è razionale e l'amante irrazionale?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si sai, quando in una notte d'estate ti ritrovi magari in spiaggia, una voglia pazzesca di fare un bagno... ma sei tutto ingessato, cravatta completo e affini... però ti butti lo sesso.
> questo è irrazionale...
> per tornare a casa...usi i sandali dell'amico accanto!!!!
> ma secondo te il maritozzo è razionale e l'amante irrazionale?


Io talvolta trovo più irrazionali i mariti e le mogli :smile: l'amante non lo so... Dovrei aver avuto esperienza in merito ..." Non celo" :smile:


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io talvolta trovo più irrazionali i mariti e le mogli :smile: l'amante non lo so... Dovrei aver avuto esperienza in merito ..." Non celo" :smile:


beh.
il matirozzo è
 il concreto, la terra, l'approdo, la spalla su cui piangere,
 la bolletta su cui discutere, il ricordo da ricordare.
l'amante è
   l'aria,il sogno, la possibilità, quello che non è stato,
 la leggerezza e la sua futilità


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> beh.
> il matirozzo è
> il concreto, la terra, l'approdo, la spalla su cui piangere,
> la bolletta su cui discutere, il ricordo da ricordare.
> ...


In linea generale sul maritozzo approvo ma non tutti i mariti son così come non tutte le mogli ... :smile: Sull'amante quello che "non è stato" lo ritengo probabile, credo in effetti che nella ricerca di un amante in fondo si cerchi qualcosa di noi che è andato perduto o non è mai stato afferrato ... Però dovrei discutere con un amante di questo ...


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I totalitarismi si assomigliano sempre un pò , all'apice c'è di solito un pazzo egocentrico..ect. sto semplificando ovviamente ... ti dirò che mi interessa di più la medicina legale ..exita???


gli exita sono i modi di morire.

anche nel decidere come uccidere qualcuno c'è uan ricerca razionale,di efficienza piuttosto che di eclatanza.

se io devo eliminare uno alto 20 cm più di me,non cercherò di strozzarlo,perchè non ne avrei la forza,quindi mi oriento che so verso un'arma da fuoco.

non so se riesco a dare l'esempio di pensiero razionale privo di etica


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli exita sono i modi di morire.
> 
> anche nel decidere come uccidere qualcuno c'è uan ricerca razionale,di efficienza piuttosto che di eclatanza.
> 
> ...


Si concordo credo che se devi eliminare qualcuno devi studiare il metodo più efficace e meno impegnativo però ci sono anche omicidi d'impeto o i tentati omicidi( appunto )che probabilmente falliscono proprio perché non adeguatamente organizzati ....stasera mi arrestano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si concordo credo che se devi eliminare qualcuno devi studiare il metodo più efficace e meno impegnativo però ci sono anche omicidi d'impeto o i tentati omicidi( appunto )che probabilmente falliscono proprio perché non adeguatamente organizzati ....stasera mi arrestano :rotfl::rotfl:


il tentato omicidio può fallire per cause indipendenti dalla volontà dell'agente 

l'omicidio d'impeto è invece un esempio corretto di irrazionalità,ma forse più ancora può servire a spiegare l'istinto

irrazionale è andare da Bergamo a Padova passando da Torino


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tentato omicidio può fallire per cause indipendenti dalla volontà dell'agente
> 
> l'omicidio d'impeto è invece un esempio corretto di irrazionalità,ma forse più ancora può servire a spiegare l'istinto
> 
> irrazionale è andare da Bergamo a Padova passando da Torino


Irrazionale e basta ??? Direi che chi si fa tutta questa strada in più e soprattutto eccentrico :smile: vero il tentato omicidio può fallire anche per causa indipendenti alla volontà dell'assassino .... :smile: Guarda che se mi arrestano ti tocca portarmi a classica torta con la Lima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2013)

nah.....non ti arrestano vai tranquilla


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli exita sono i modi di morire.
> 
> anche nel decidere come uccidere qualcuno c'è uan ricerca razionale,di efficienza piuttosto che di eclatanza.
> 
> ...


Hai fatto un esempio interessante. I gialli ci affascinano proprio perché cercano di dare razionalità a una cosa estremamente irrazionale come l'omicidio. Anche qui cerchiamo di razionalizzare l'irrazionale tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.....non ti arrestano vai tranquilla


Nel caso ti cito come alibi :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto un esempio interessante. I gialli ci affascinano proprio perché cercano di dare razionalità a una cosa estremamente irrazionale come l'omicidio. Anche qui cerchiamo di razionalizzare l'irrazionale tradimento.


Si anche io credo che i tradimenti siano irrazionali ... Credo :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si anche io credo che i tradimenti siano irrazionali ... Credo :smile:


E' irrazionale tutto ciò che si può sintetizzare con la frase "il gioco non vale la candela". Una scopata o una trentina di scopate valgono il rischio di buttare a mare tutto quel che si è costruito in decenni e la serenità della famiglia? Certamente no. Infatti la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori non pensa di essere scoperto e pensa, se scoperto, di essere perdonato. E quando scoperti arriva, a volte, la giustificazione del grande amore che neppure lui vale la perdita di ciò per cui si è lavorato per anni.


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto un esempio interessante. I gialli ci affascinano proprio perché cercano di dare razionalità a una cosa estremamente irrazionale come l'omicidio. Anche qui cerchiamo di razionalizzare l'irrazionale tradimento.


mah che l'omicidio sia sempre estremamente irrazionale è discutibile.   secoli di giurisprudenza e dottrina hanno riconosciuto razionalità a talune forme di omicidio,scriminandole.

come la legittima difesa o la forza maggiore.

ed anche il tradimento è fatto razionale (sempre se parliamo di persone normali) perchè spesso risponde alle semplici leggi della fisica


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel caso ti cito come alibi :smile:


io mi vedo più come un'aggravante specifica


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah che l'omicidio sia sempre estremamente irrazionale è discutibile.   secoli di giurisprudenza e dottrina hanno riconosciuto razionalità a talune forme di omicidio,scriminandole.
> 
> come la legittima difesa o la forza maggiore.
> 
> ed anche il tradimento è fatto razionale (sempre se parliamo di persone normali) perchè spesso risponde alle semplici leggi della fisica


Un omicidio per legittima difesa è razionalizzato e giustificato a posteriori. Quando viene compiuto è istintivo, è un atto compiuto per lo spirito di sopravvivenza ed è ben per questo che viene giustificato. Non ho capito cosa c'entra la fisica con il tradimento. Ma forse è una battuta.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah che l'omicidio sia sempre estremamente irrazionale è discutibile.   secoli di giurisprudenza e dottrina hanno riconosciuto razionalità a talune forme di omicidio,scriminandole.
> 
> come la legittima difesa o la forza maggiore.
> :mrgreen:
> ed anche il tradimento è fatto razionale (sempre se parliamo di persone normali) perchè spesso risponde alle semplici leggi della fisica


Pensa te...
sono stata sempre convinta piuttosto si potesse trattare di chimica....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io mi vedo più come un'aggravante specifica


 ah si mi vuoi davvero in prigione...


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa te...
> sono stata sempre convinta piuttosto si potesse trattare di chimica....


la chimica determina l'attrazione,la fisica determina la volontà.

ne parliamo con più calma stasera,ora sono di fretta


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I totalitarismi si assomigliano sempre un pò , all'apice c'è di solito un pazzo egocentrico..ect. sto semplificando ovviamente ... ti dirò che mi interessa di più la medicina legale ..exita???


Egli diventa pazzo
perchè viene lasciato solo.

E tale solitudine dà alla testa.
Perchè da solo ti trasformi in unico.

E si sa che per essere unici.
Ci sarebbe un Dio di troppo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' irrazionale tutto ciò che si può sintetizzare con la frase "il gioco non vale la candela". Una scopata o una trentina di scopate valgono il rischio di buttare a mare tutto quel che si è costruito in decenni e la serenità della famiglia? Certamente no. Infatti la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori non pensa di essere scoperto e pensa, se scoperto, di essere perdonato. E quando scoperti arriva, a volte, la giustificazione del grande amore che neppure lui vale la perdita di ciò per cui si è lavorato per anni.


La scopata è razionale.
Quando è essa a farti capire
che tutto quello che hai costruito

era solo un castello di carte.

Secondo me la maggioranza dei traditori se ne frega sia di venire beccato, sia delle conseguenze.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah che l'omicidio sia sempre estremamente irrazionale è discutibile.   secoli di giurisprudenza e dottrina hanno riconosciuto razionalità a talune forme di omicidio,scriminandole.
> 
> come la legittima difesa o la forza maggiore.
> 
> ed anche il tradimento è fatto razionale (sempre se parliamo di persone normali) perchè spesso risponde alle semplici leggi della fisica


L'omicidio è molto razionale.
Dipende dal contesto.

Infatti se non fosse razionale, non ci sarebbero leggi che lo vietano o lo stigmatizzano.

Uccidere il nemico.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un omicidio per legittima difesa è razionalizzato e giustificato a posteriori. Quando viene compiuto è istintivo, è un atto compiuto per lo spirito di sopravvivenza ed è ben per questo che viene giustificato. Non ho capito cosa c'entra la fisica con il tradimento. Ma forse è una battuta.


Intanto non è uno spirito, ma un istinto.
E se gli istinti non sono mossi dalla ragione io proprio non so che cosa potrebbe essere razionale.


Casomai è il suicidio che è irrazionale.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la chimica determina l'attrazione,la fisica determina la volontà.  ne parliamo con più calma stasera,ora sono di fretta


  Ecco appunto preferisco la chimica...anche a scuola la preferivo rispetto alla fisica .....ok attendo chiarimenti...ciaoooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

Se parliamo di pensiero filosofico mi tiro indietro giacchè feci il pieno all'epoca.
Se parliamo del pensiero umano invece la cosa mi appassiona di più.
Però: in questo caso anzichè distinguere tra razionale e irrazionale io distinguerei tra razionale ed emotivo, per distinguere a monte.
Ogni elaborazione di pensiero avviene nella corteccia... mentre non si sa proprio di certo da quale parte del cervello nascano le emozioni, dove abbia sede l'emotività.
Anche una certa capacità di elaborazione, ovvero intelligenza, viene oggi descritta come emotiva.
Quello che secondo me è interessante è che solitamente, quando ci chiedono di descrivere il nostro carattere,
tendiamo a dare di noi stessi una connotazione O razionale O emotiva.
Ma nella realtà l'emotività viene in supporto alla razionalità e viceversa... e la persona più equilibrata secondo me è proprio quella che riesce a tenere le due parti in perfetta parità.  
Infatti in chi predomina la parte emotiva manca la capacità di utilizzare tutte le percezioni catturate e viene sopraffatto e confuso da una somma di informazioni che non riesce a codificare ed utilizzare.
Mentre in chi predomina la parte razionale viene a mancare l'energia di cui rifornirla: ha un buon elaboratore ma gli mancano i dati, perchè riesce ad elaborare solo esperienze oggettive.

Questo è lo Sbri-pensiero, per qual poco che vale ed espresso anche maluccio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In linea generale sul maritozzo approvo ma non tutti i mariti son così come non tutte le mogli ... :smile: Sull'amante quello che "non è stato" lo ritengo probabile, *credo in effetti che nella ricerca di un amante in fondo si cerchi qualcosa di noi che è andato perduto o non è mai stato afferrato* ... Però dovrei discutere con un amante di questo ...



dipende


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se parliamo di pensiero filosofico mi tiro indietro giacchè feci il pieno all'epoca.
> Se parliamo del pensiero umano invece la cosa mi appassiona di più.
> Però: in questo caso anzichè distinguere tra razionale e irrazionale io distinguerei tra razionale ed emotivo, per distinguere a monte.
> Ogni elaborazione di pensiero avviene nella corteccia... mentre non si sa proprio di certo da quale parte del cervello nascano le emozioni, dove abbia sede l'emotività.
> ...



direi espresso molto bene, e lo condivido


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se parliamo di pensiero filosofico mi tiro indietro giacchè feci il pieno all'epoca.
> Se parliamo del pensiero umano invece la cosa mi appassiona di più.
> Però: in questo caso anzichè distinguere tra razionale e irrazionale io distinguerei tra razionale ed emotivo, per distinguere a monte.
> Ogni elaborazione di pensiero avviene nella corteccia... mentre non si sa proprio di certo da quale parte del cervello nascano le emozioni, dove abbia sede l'emotività.
> ...


mi piace lo sbri-pensiero :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dipende


da cosa???


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se parliamo di pensiero filosofico mi tiro indietro giacchè feci il pieno all'epoca.
> Se parliamo del pensiero umano invece la cosa mi appassiona di più.
> Però: in questo caso anzichè distinguere tra razionale e irrazionale io distinguerei tra razionale ed emotivo, per distinguere a monte.
> Ogni elaborazione di pensiero avviene nella corteccia... mentre non si sa proprio di certo da quale parte del cervello nascano le emozioni, dove abbia sede l'emotività.
> ...


Come mi conosci bene :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se parliamo di pensiero filosofico mi tiro indietro giacchè feci il pieno all'epoca.
> Se parliamo del pensiero umano invece la cosa mi appassiona di più.
> Però: in questo caso anzichè distinguere tra razionale e irrazionale io distinguerei tra razionale ed emotivo, per distinguere a monte.
> Ogni elaborazione di pensiero avviene nella corteccia... mentre non si sa proprio di certo da quale parte del cervello nascano le emozioni, dove abbia sede l'emotività.
> ...


il pensiero filosofico è un pensiero profondamente umano.  almeno finchè non diventa volontà di sottomissione.

reminiscenze del film,oppure hai un qualche interesse per il buddismo?


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco appunto preferisco la chimica...anche a scuola la preferivo rispetto alla fisica .....ok attendo chiarimenti...ciaoooo


quando parlo di fisica applicata al tradimento intendo la terza legge della dinamica,quella del principio di azione e reazione.   ovviamente questo discorso non vale per i seriali o per coloro che tradiscono per il gusto di farlo.

la chimica invece inerisce l'attrazione,ma quello riguardo più il concetto di innamoramento piuttosto che il tradimento


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il pensiero filosofico è un pensiero profondamente umano.  almeno finchè non diventa volontà di sottomissione.
> 
> reminiscenze del film,oppure hai un qualche interesse per il buddismo?


Non so di che film parli, e conosco poco il buddismo. La filosofia parte dal pensiero umano per allargarsi al pensiero di una classe, specie i filosofi citati sopra. Io lavoro nella comunicazione: la comunicazione è un catalizzatore del pensiero emotivo, quando funziona è un comburente, quando non funziona o viene fatta funzionare malamente ...


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so di che film parli, e conosco poco il buddismo. La filosofia parte dal pensiero umano per allargarsi al pensiero di una classe, specie i filosofi citati sopra. Io lavoro nella comunicazione: la comunicazione è un catalizzatore del pensiero emotivo, quando funziona è un comburente, quando non funziona o viene fatta funzionare malamente ...


mi riferivo ad un passaggio del film in cui Keanu Reeves interpreta il Buddha e parla della ricerca dell'equilibrio tra gli opposti estremi.   che non necessariamente dev'essere il punto mediano.

traslandolo a quello che hai scritto tu,la ricerca dell'equilibrio tra intelligenza razionale ed intelligenza emotiva può essere definita come la ricerca della saggezza secondo un pensiero più occidentale,meno ascetico e più pragmatico.

ti piaceva la pubblicità della Telecom con Gandhi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi riferivo ad un passaggio del film in cui Keanu Reeves interpreta il Buddha e parla della ricerca dell'equilibrio tra gli opposti estremi.   che non necessariamente dev'essere il punto mediano.
> 
> traslandolo a quello che hai scritto tu,la ricerca dell'equilibrio tra intelligenza razionale ed intelligenza emotiva può essere definita come la ricerca della saggezza secondo un pensiero più occidentale,meno ascetico e più pragmatico.
> 
> ti piaceva la pubblicità della Telecom con Gandhi?


no ma mi piaceva Gandhi. Ho vinto qualchecosa?

Comunque ho letto qualcosa sul buddismo e ho diversi amici buddisti... massimo rispetto chiaramente ma non ne sono particolarmente colpita.


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2013)

visto che lavori nella comunicazione,volevo sapere se avevi immaginato anche tu gli effetti del pensiero di Gandhi se veramente avesse avuto modo di accedere ad internet.

un'applicazione esponenzionale di una intelligenza razionale, anche se legata ad un'epoca passata


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando parlo di fisica applicata al tradimento intendo la terza legge della dinamica,quella del principio di azione e reazione.   ovviamente questo discorso non vale per i seriali o per coloro che tradiscono per il gusto di farlo.
> 
> la chimica invece inerisce l'attrazione,ma quello riguardo più il concetto di innamoramento piuttosto che il tradimento


Ma nella fisica l'azione-  reazione è certa, nel tradimento non credo sia necessariamente così ... Sulla chimica concordo con te ... Sulla fisica no


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma nella fisica l'azione-  reazione è certa, nel tradimento non credo sia necessariamente così ... Sulla chimica concordo con te ... Sulla fisica no


può essere discutibile la tempistica.   ma se consideriamo la categoria dei tradimenti da incompatibilità sessuale (quelli dei legami tra chi è passionale e chi è più o meno asessuato) allora l'adesione al principio di azione e reazione diviene automatica


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che lavori nella comunicazione,volevo sapere se avevi immaginato anche tu gli effetti del pensiero di Gandhi se veramente avesse avuto modo di accedere ad internet.
> 
> un'applicazione esponenzionale di una intelligenza razionale, anche se legata ad un'epoca passata


Gandhi, San Francesco, il Cristo, M.L.King, per citarne 4: se trascendiamo la religione, erano tutti grandi comunicatori volti al bene. 
Messaggi semplici, obbiettivamente impossibile non condividerli, almeno all'apparenza.
Io ho una visione piuttosto cinica però.
Là dove c'è il bene... c'è il male(ok... ma non sono buddista.) Anche oggi in rete assistiamo a fenomeni di 'predicazione' ... che vengono sfruttati.
La comunicazione ha una condizione imprescindibile: è corretta solo quando il soggetto ricevente ha percepito per intero e ha inteso perfettamente il messaggio del trasmettitore. Questo avviene di rado. Internet è solo un mezzo più veloce ed efficace di altri per trasmettere... ma siamo noi a dover ricevere. E successivamente elaborare, per rispondere correttamente, in modo da terminare correttamente la comunicazione. E' questo il passaggio che manca: quasi sempre intendiamo solo ciò che ci fa comodo, elaboriamo superficialmente o stravolgendo il messaggio ricevuto e rispondiamo come più ci conviene.
Perchè il processo di comunicazione di massa non è analitico, non può esserlo.
Poi ... la rete ha mille connessioni che chiunque può usare per i suoi fini.
Il male è sempre in agguato per scoprire la vulnerabilità del bene, d'altro canto... il bene invece non esisterebbe senza il male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> può essere discutibile la tempistica.   ma se consideriamo la categoria dei tradimenti da incompatibilità sessuale (quelli dei legami tra chi è passionale e chi è più o meno asessuato) allora l'adesione al principio di azione e reazione diviene automatica


Una persona è soggetta ad un sistema di forze, non ad una sola. Sarebbe molto più semplice per tutti...


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gandhi, San Francesco, il Cristo, M.L.King, per citarne 4: se trascendiamo la religione, erano tutti grandi comunicatori volti al bene.
> Messaggi semplici, obbiettivamente impossibile non condividerli, almeno all'apparenza.
> Io ho una visione piuttosto cinica però.
> Là dove c'è il bene... c'è il male(ok... ma non sono buddista.) Anche oggi in rete assistiamo a fenomeni di 'predicazione' ... che vengono sfruttati.
> ...


quindi il messaggio di un Francesco d'Assisi piuttosto che di un Lincoln verrebbero travisati per mancanza di strumenti culturali d'analisi?     
può essere,ma è più probabile la possibilità che essi vengano invece compresi e travisati proprio perchè compresi.

sembra paradossale,ma non lo è


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una persona è soggetta ad un sistema di forze, non ad una sola. Sarebbe molto più semplice per tutti...


ma la forza in questione sarebbe dominante su tutto il resto del sistema.   e ne determinerebbe il moto e la direzione


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il messaggio di un Francesco d'Assisi piuttosto che di un Lincoln verrebbero travisati per mancanza di strumenti culturali d'analisi?
> può essere,ma è più probabile la possibilità che essi vengano invece compresi e travisati proprio perchè compresi.
> 
> sembra paradossale,ma non lo è


no no, la cultura c'entra pochissimo secondo me. E' ciò che ci fa comodo, sono le nostre pulsioni, i nostri desideri che si scontrano con i princìpi.
Faccio un esempio: io ti dico di non essere violento perchè quando tu subìsci violenza soffri e se nessuno subisce violenza, nessuno soffre. Condivisibile di massima e tu la condividi. Ma un giorno uno ti ruba la bici: è un furto, non un atto violento.
In quel momento molto probabilmente tu relativizzi la violenza perchè anche il furto della bici ti provoca sofferenza. Quindi sollevi l'eccezione... ma non obbligatoriamente ne fai partecipi gli altri. Quindi, da quel momento, quando dici : io non faccio violenza, senza neppure esprimerlo ti parte il pensiero: a meno che qualcuno non mi rubi la bici.
Dal momento che inizia la relativizzazione, parte la distorsione della comunicazione... ma proprio perchè è un processo emotivo, almeno la comunicazione di massa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la forza in questione sarebbe dominante su tutto il resto del sistema.   e ne determinerebbe il moto e la direzione


tu conosci tutte le forze che agiscono su di te? Io no. Se va bene posso stimare di conoscerne il... facciamo 70% dato che oramai mi conosco da un bel po'.  E quel 30% è più che sufficente a riservare una bella sorpresina, di tanto in tanto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, la cultura c'entra pochissimo secondo me. E' ciò che ci fa comodo, sono le nostre pulsioni, i nostri desideri che si scontrano con i princìpi.
> Faccio un esempio: io ti dico di non essere violento perchè quando tu subìsci violenza soffri e se nessuno subisce violenza, nessuno soffre. Condivisibile di massima e tu la condividi. Ma un giorno uno ti ruba la bici: è un furto, non un atto violento.
> In quel momento molto probabilmente tu relativizzi la violenza perchè anche il furto della bici ti provoca sofferenza. Quindi sollevi l'eccezione... ma non obbligatoriamente ne fai partecipi gli altri. Quindi, da quel momento, quando dici : io non faccio violenza, senza neppure esprimerlo ti parte il pensiero: a meno che qualcuno non mi rubi la bici.
> Dal momento che inizia la relativizzazione, parte la distorsione della comunicazione... ma proprio perchè è un processo emotivo, almeno la comunicazione di massa.


mah in questo caso c'è un'autoipocrisia di fondo perchè negare la componenete violenta dell'animo umano è assurdo.
siamo fatti anche di istinti feroci e dobbiamo imparare a conoscerli,riconoscerli e dominarli.

negarli serve solo ad accumulare tensioni che quando poi esplodono,diventano incontrollabili proprio perchè non siamo educati a governarle.

sul resto,ok capisco che vuoi intendere.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu conosci tutte le forze che agiscono su di te? Io no. Se va bene posso stimare di conoscerne il... facciamo 70% dato che oramai mi conosco da un bel po'.  E quel 30% è più che sufficente a riservare una bella sorpresina, di tanto in tanto.


beh...visto che stiamo ragionando di un sistema chiuso  (quello che conduce a tradire) direi che il numero di forze agenti può essere determinato con buona sicurezza.

per cui sì,penso di poter conoscere le forze agenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah in questo caso c'è un'autoipocrisia di fondo *perchè negare la componenete violenta dell'animo umano è assurdo.*
> siamo fatti anche di istinti feroci e dobbiamo imparare a conoscerli,riconoscerli e dominarli.
> 
> negarli serve solo ad accumulare tensioni che quando poi esplodono,diventano incontrollabili proprio perchè non siamo educati a governarle.
> ...


Infatti. Per quello parlavo di pulsioni. E... nota bene... fino ad ora non ho messo la convenienza: la violenza è solo una conseguenza dell'avidità, la maggior parte delle volte.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti. Per quello parlavo di pulsioni. E... nota bene... fino ad ora non ho messo la convenienza: la violenza è solo una conseguenza dell'avidità, la maggior parte delle volte.


perchè non mettere la convenienza allora?

PS: vo a nanna


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...visto che stiamo ragionando di un sistema* chiuso  *(quello che conduce a tradire) direi che il numero di forze agenti può essere determinato con buona sicurezza.
> 
> per cui sì,penso di poter conoscere le forze agenti


Uhm.... non sono d'accordo. E' un'interazione con altri sistemi. Tanti altri sistemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè non mettere la convenienza allora?
> 
> PS: vo a nanna


perchè poi c'è la malafede... e a quel punto la comunicazione è falsata per forza.

vado a nanna pure io:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> può essere discutibile la tempistica.   ma se consideriamo la categoria dei tradimenti da incompatibilità sessuale (quelli dei legami tra chi è passionale e chi è più o meno asessuato) allora l'adesione al principio di azione e reazione diviene automatica


Si ma qui tu dai una connotazione specifica applicabile ad una determinata casisitica pensavo o meglio avevo interpretato iltuo pensiero come qualcosasa di generale ed in base a quello ti ho risposto....la casistica che indichi tu mi e' sconosciuta ( per fortuna)


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

*Razionale*

Sugnu! quindi mi riservo di leggere attentamente. Dopo aver letto sicuro di, non capire una beneamata cippa, farò viaggiare quei pochi neuroni rimastomi, con la sicurezza* irrazionale* di scrivere qualche minchiata.  


Su *irrazionale* ho mentito.



La razionalità mi suggerisce di leggere altri Thread.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma qui tu dai una connotazione specifica applicabile ad una determinata casisitica pensavo o meglio avevo interpretato iltuo pensiero come qualcosasa di generale ed in base a quello ti ho risposto....la casistica che indichi tu mi e' sconosciuta ( per fortuna)


beh...per una considerazione generale relativa alla fisica applicata al tradimento,penserei allora all'Entropia.

in ogni tipo di tradimento vi è dispersione di energia,su questo più o meno tutti possiamo convenire


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

*Il razionalismo è irrazionale. Si? No? Boh!*

La storia è colma di testimonianze di fatti straordinari e soprannaturali (che superano le leggi della natura), puntualmente ignorati dai libri di storia - di solito, quelli scolastici - perché considerati "impossibili". Uno dei tanti? Per esempio il Miracolo del Sole di Fatima che, per chi non lo sapesse, vide più di quarantamila persone assistere a un fenomeno incredibile, ossia inspiegabile con le soli leggi della natura (quelle che i più chiamano "scienza"):

« Il sole, in un attimo circondato da una fiamma scarlatta, in un altro circondato da un'aureola gialla e porpora, sembrava avere un movimento eccessivamente veloce e roteante, talvolta apparendo disancorato dal cielo e avvicinantesi alla terra, irradiante un forte calore. » (Dr. Domingos Pinto Coelho, dal quotidiano cattolico _Ordem_)[SUP]1

[/SUP]Per ragioni abbastanza scontate, su cui si sono sprecati fiumi di inchiostro, non poté trattarsi di un'allucinazione di massa, in quanto c'erano troppe persone, almeno più di quarantamila, di cui molte non credenti, tra cui comunisti ed anticlericali: persone di certo non cattoliche, che non erano tanto disposte a lasciarsi suggestionare da tre pastorelli, e che di certo non credevano nei miracoli. Come riportano delle testimonianze dell'epoca, persino alcune persone che si trovavano a diversi chilometri di distanza nella campagna circostante, quindi lontane dalla folla che circondava i tre pastorelli, assistettero allo stesso identico fenomeno. Questa è, per chi non lo sapesse, un'ulteriore prova che non poteva trattarsi di un'allucinazione. Non poteva nemmeno essere un qualche 'trucco' della Chiesa, perché a quel tempo tecnologie per riprodurre un fenomeno del genere non esistevano. Anzi, per dirla tutta, non esistono nemmeno oggigiorno, e sfido i vari scemoscettici a riprodurre il fenomeno con i mezzi di cui disponiamo adesso. E non poteva nemmeno trattarsi di un qualche fenomeno atmosferico inspiegabile e «super misterioso», in quanto quello che fu visto in cielo muoversi* era proprio il sole*.

Oltretutto, anche volendo ignorare i fatti - e c'è chi lo fa -, se si trattò davvero di un fenomeno naturale a noi sconosciuto, di cui si ignorano le dinamiche, perché si verificò proprio in quel giorno, a quell'ora, in quel luogo dove quei tre fanciulli aspettavano il Segno Celeste promesso dalla misteriosa Signora con cui sostenevano di parlare? Una paradossale coincidenza? Credere in una cosa del genere, quello si che sarebbe più che assurdo. Però vabbè, sorvoliamo...

Infine entriamo nel mondo delle "spiegazioni alternative", quelle dei pazzi, che per risolvere la faccenda ricorrono aipoteri psionici - avete mai giocato a Dungeons & Dragons? Probabilmente alcuni scientisti lo hanno fatto - o, addirittura, agli alieni. Ma non le approfondisco, in quanto il mio intento non è quello di farvi ridere.

*Pregiudizi*
Diceva Scherlock Holms: « Dopo aver eliminato l’impossibile, quel che resta, per quanto improbabile, deve essere vero. » In parole povere, chi nega i fatti è irrazionale. Eppure sono coloro che si autodefiniscono "razionalisti" a negare la realtà per partito preso. Certo, per noi, oggigiorno, non è facile accettare l'esistenza di una realtà che va al di là dell'umana comprensione. Ciò nondimeno, i fatti non cambiano per adattarsi alle nostre convinzioni o ai nostri*pregiudizi*. Negare la realtà di alcuni fatti storici, come quello da me riportato sopra, soltanto perché smentisce i miti odierni che alcuni di noi hanno ben scolpiti in testa, è un atteggiamento senza alcun dubbio disonesto, chiuso e quanto meno superficiale.

Il razionalismo, infatti, pretende di spiegare ogni cosa con la sola ragione umana. Quest'ultima è importantissima, tanto che anche la Chiesa ha sempre sostenuto che _la fede non è mai contraria alla ragione_, ma in quanto "umana", cioè limita e finita, non si può pretendere di spiegare tutto solo con essa. Inoltre, per gli amanti dell'empirismo, anche le leggi della natura chi ci dice che siano tutto quello che c'è da conoscere della realtà? Insomma, prendere in considerazione l'esistenza di una realtà trascendente e soprannaturale non è di per sé irrazionale.  Anzi, in realtà ad essere irragionevole è soltanto chi per pregiudizi di varia natura o per motivazioni ideologiche nega a priori qualcosa.

*Chiusi di mente... Ma per cosa? Per superbia*





Come abbiamo già visto nell'articolo "Il più grande nemico delle società segrete: la storia", ciò che spinse le società massoniche a generare e sostenere l'illuminismo fondamentalista, la soggettività come unico valore assoluto di Rousseau e nella inconoscibilità di una verità metafisica[SUP]2[/SUP] – i punti fermi del pensiero odierno e relativista –, che hanno generato quell'approccio irrazionale con la storia di cui si diceva sopra, è finalizzato alla negazione del testo antico più documentato della storia: il Vangelo[SUP]3[/SUP], che ha la sola "colpa" di raccontare fatti storici non in linea col pensiero dominante[SUP]4[/SUP]. Quest’ultimo nega miracoli e fenomeni soprannaturali ben documentati e testimoniati da innumerevoli persone solo perché ha stabilito che il soprannaturale non esiste, arrivando addirittura a negare la storia e, di conseguenza, la realtà dei fatti. Si tratta di una forma di razionalismo esasperato, distorto e, paradossalmente, *irragionevole* che si basa sull’assurda convinzione (dogma) che la ragione umana possa arrivare a spiegare ogni cosa, che non via sia alcun fenomeno inconoscibile per l'uomo e che niente possa andare al di là delle leggi della natura. I padri di questo scetticismo irrazionale fine a se stesso, che ha profondamente influenzato tutta la modernità, sono senz’altro Lutero, Cartesio e Rousseau. Il primo ha separato la ragione dalla fede, trasformando quest’ultima in fanatismo veicolato all'individualismo; il secondo ha inventato il pensiero fine a se stesso che si impone con forza al mondo esterno; il terzo ha trasformato la soggettività in un valore assoluto. Non c’è quindi da stupirsi se poi la fede in Dio è stata relegata alla sfera privata, la ragione umana è stata divinizzata (la dea ragione), la scienza è stata sostituita dallo scientismo e l’utopia è divenuta fede: ideologia. Tanto per darvi un’idea, Rousseau, in una delle sue opere più famose, scrisse: « Cominciamo col togliere di torno i fatti e procediamo per astrazioni ». Da questo momento in poi molti seguiranno il suo esempio e diverrà un’abitudine negare la realtà per reinventarsela secondo ciò che la mente “illuminata” di turno stabilisce. Ernst Bloch, filosofo marxista, non fu da meno: « Se i fatti non si accordano con le teorie, allora tanto peggio per i fatti ». In realtà ogni qualvolta si nega a priori l’inspiegabile e ci si arrampica sugli specchi pur di non arrivare ad ammettere che i fatti dimostrano che la storia dell’uomo è stata segnata da avvenimenti non sempre comprensibili, si fa lo stesso identico errore di Ernst Bloch, che pur di difendere le sue teorie era disposto a negare l’evidenza.

Questa linea di pensiero ha un comune denominatore: la *superbia*. L’uomo pone se stesso e la propria ragione (che spesso tanto ragionevole non è…) al di sopra di tutto, fatti e realtà inclusi. Si rifiuta cosi il mondo per quello che realmente è, nel tentativo di farlo aderire forzatamente col proprio pensiero, incastonato in precisi schemi mentali. Inutile far notare gli elementi gnostici di questa filosofia, che cerca di piegare la realtà ai desideri dell’uomo, che non è più umile creatura che osserva il creato con meraviglia e stupore ma capricciosa entità rinchiusa in un corpo, che cerca di sovvertire la realtà di un mondo che non la soddisfa.


Come ho fatto notare nell'articolo su "Cristianesimo e vegetarianismo", _la storia ha ampiamente dimostrato che la maggior parte delle ideologie e delle utopie hanno in comune la non accettazione della realtà: mi creo la mia “realtà” (l’utopia di turno) perché il mondo non mi da quel che voglio. Si tratta di quell’odio e/o rifiuto per il creato che ci portiamo dietro già dai tempi del Manicheismo e dalle concezioni dualistiche sviluppate dallo Gnosticismo, che vedono nella materia e nel nostro intero mondo un male-limite di fondo in antitesi ad una realtà trascendente e spirituale, che in origine rappresentava l’unica (o, comunque, la più importante) realtà a cui il genere umano era destinato. Difatti, dall’umanesimo in poi sarà tutto in funzione di un rifiuto della realtà, con l’uomo che inizia ponendosi al centro dell’universo al posto di Dio creatore e che finisce con la negazione di ogni regola nel nichilismo (volontà del nulla).

_Dopotutto i poteri occulti - che hanno dettato la storia degli ultimi secoli -, hanno da tempo raggiunto quel «Nuovo Ordine Mondiale» da loro tanto agognato, e non tramite il Signoraggio bancario, il controllo dell'economia, della politica o di chissà cos'altro, ma semplicemente scristianizzando e secolarizzando l'umanità attraverso quella filosofia-dottrina del dubbio fine a se stesso finalizzata alla negazione di una verità metafisica. Nel momento in cui l'uomo non è più disposto ad accettare Dio nella propria esistenza, il senso della vita diviene automaticamente una verità _inaccessibile_ e, conseguentemente, l'umanità non può veramente liberarsi dall'errore, ossia dal male.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> EVO, evo, cuinnutu tu e cu nun tu rici.


cunnutu


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cunnutu



Minchiaaaaa!!!! minni stava niscennu una rimmucca!!!!!!! però mi sono trattenuto. Si si mi sono trattenuto.

:corna:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

mi rifiuto di leggere post superiori alle 5 righe... sto diventando pigra :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi rifiuto di leggere post superiori alle 5 righe... sto diventando pigra :unhappy:


Mi 
che 
sei,
non
è
giusto
però,
ho
fatto 
tanto 
per
cercare,
copiare
incollare. 
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

:dito:





Acheo ha detto:


> Mi
> che
> sei,
> non
> ...



:blee:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :dito:
> 
> 
> :blee:



Faccio sempre arrabbiare, uffa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> La storia è colma di testimonianze di fatti straordinari e soprannaturali (che superano le leggi della natura), puntualmente ignorati dai libri di storia - di solito, quelli scolastici - perché considerati "impossibili". Uno dei tanti? Per esempio il Miracolo del Sole di Fatima che, per chi non lo sapesse, vide più di quarantamila persone assistere a un fenomeno incredibile, ossia inspiegabile con le soli leggi della natura (quelle che i più chiamano "scienza"):
> 
> « Il sole, in un attimo circondato da una fiamma scarlatta, in un altro circondato da un'aureola gialla e porpora, sembrava avere un movimento eccessivamente veloce e roteante, talvolta apparendo disancorato dal cielo e avvicinantesi alla terra, irradiante un forte calore. » (Dr. Domingos Pinto Coelho, dal quotidiano cattolico _Ordem_)[SUP]1
> 
> ...


Ho letto l'esempio del "miracolo" del sole di Fatima e già avevo gli occhi così  poi non ho avuto voglia di leggere il resto e ho fatto scorrere il post per scoprire da dove l'avevi preso e ho letto del signoraggio bancario ovvero quella teoria propagandata dalla Sara Tomasi senza mutande. Ti rispondo solo per l'esempio di Fatima: 1) sei certo delle testimonianze delle 40000 persone? Oppure le testimonianze sono state raccolte con metodi poco scientifici? 2) ovviamente non puoi pensare che realmente il sole si sia messo a muoversi, né che la terra abbia oscillato rispetto al proprio asse per creare questa sensazione e che tale fenomeno sia stato osservato solo a Fatima. Di conseguenza è solo un effetto ottico un apparente movimento osservato da un numero incerto di persone 3) per quale ragione Dio (la Madonna non ha poteri divini ma può solo intercedere) dovrebbe creare un effetto ottico di quel tipo? Per provare la sua esistenza? Per fare pubblicità alla Madonna? 4) sta roba dovrebbe provare che esistono fenomeni irrazionali? Non bastano i risultati elettorali :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...per una considerazione generale relativa alla fisica applicata al tradimento,penserei allora all'Entropia.
> 
> in ogni tipo di tradimento vi è dispersione di energia,su questo più o meno tutti possiamo convenire


A te i principi della termodinamica piacciono direi...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi rifiuto di leggere post superiori alle 5 righe... sto diventando pigra :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anche io, oggi per leggere il post di Ravenna stavo per chieder le ferie :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anche io, oggi per leggere il post di Ravenna stavo per chieder le ferie :mrgreen:


Sai io leggo solo quelli lunghi.
Sovente ne vale la pena.
Non amo gli sms del resto.
Ciao Fiammetta!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io leggo solo quelli lunghi.
> Sovente ne vale la pena.
> Non amo gli sms del resto.
> Ciao Fiammetta!


Ciao conteeeee


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao conteeeee


Ora vado a guardarmi quel film...
L'occhio del diavolo.
Amo alla follia Ingamar Bergmann
Lui mi ha insegnato che ero stupido a praticare la via della generalizzazione pur di accogliere tutto e tutti, e mi ha insegnato a scorticare i luoghi comuni, per sviscerare un punto di osservazione non veritiero in quanto parziale, ma sovente furiero di posizioni non note.

Bon ciao.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te i principi della termodinamica piacciono direi...


diciamo che il concetto di morte termica dell'universo ha un suo fascino


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che il concetto di morte termica dell'universo ha un suo fascino


Mi stai facendo ripassare tutta "Fisica "..... Nemmeno a scuola mi  piaceva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

